# Awww crud.  Diabetes here too (maybe).



## Carol (Jun 12, 2009)

Since the beginning of the year, I've gained a lot of weight...with no apparent explanation.  Over the last six weeks I even improved my exercise routine with the help of my chiro, and still gained 10 pounds.  My mood and concentration has been pretty crappy as well.  Not good for someone that has to think and analyze for a living.

I talked with the doc, she ordered a lot of blood work.  We went over the results today.  In her words:  "You need a bit of tweaking". 

High blood glucose, low thyroid, very low vitamin D.  

My thyroid meds have been upped, and I now have an Rx Vitamin D supplement.  

The blood glucose levels are another story.  The results are artificially high because I wasn't fasting.  I honestly don't remember if I was told to fast before the blood was drawn...blood glucose wasn't really on my mind. I was more concerned about my (bad) thyroid conking out (more).  But, based on some of the other indicators in the bloodwork, doc thinks I'm at least pre-diabetic.  

So...I go in Monday morning for the blasted 5 hour glucose tolerance test.   And, just to add to the fun, my doc is going to run an additional panel of tests that need to be done after an 8-10 hour fast.  

Wish me luck.  While I'm actually looking forward to getting some more definitive answers, its not going to be a fun day.  I'm the kind of person that hates needles and would rather have my blood stay right where it is...LOL!

Bill, couldja save me a seat please?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2009)

Carol sorry to hear you are having trouble with your health, my prayer goes out to you. Keep thinking great thoughts.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 12, 2009)

*hugs Carol*

So sorry to hear this, but even if it is diabetes, the world is not over.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The blood glucose levels are another story.  The results are artificially high because I wasn't fasting.  I honestly don't remember if I was told to fast before the blood was drawn...blood glucose wasn't really on my mind. I was more concerned about my (bad) thyroid conking out (more).  But, based on some of the other indicators in the bloodwork, doc thinks I'm at least pre-diabetic.



I'm really sorry to hear that, but hang in there - years ago, I went in for a physical and didn't fast - they also showed my blood glucose high - all I had was a cup of black coffee that morning!  When I went back and did it again with the fasting, my levels were normal (back then).

So you might just be fine on the diabetes - I sure hope so!  And pre-diabetic is just a wake-up call.  I have a fellow karateka at my dojo who is 71; he's been 'pre-diabetic' for 20 years.  He's in great shape, takes no meds, just 'something to keep an eye on'.

I'm pulling for you, let us know what happens!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 12, 2009)

hang in there.  Sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## jarrod (Jun 12, 2009)

love & health,

jf


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear all this. Good luck on Monday! Keep us posted.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 13, 2009)

Stay strong and keep a positive attitude Carol. We need you.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 13, 2009)

Thinking of you this morning, Carol. Hugs to you, and please keep us posted on how your doctors visit goes. 
Wes


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2009)

I join my thoughts and wishes to those above, *Carol*. 

Somewhat like yourself, needles petrify me - even knowing why that is doesn't help, I guess that's why they call it a phobic reaction :lol: -the best thing I find for me to do is to look away and think of something calming or distracting.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2009)

Good luck Carol!!


----------



## Joab (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll pray for you, best wishes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 13, 2009)

Aw Carol. I hate to hear this.  Hang in there girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JDenver (Jun 13, 2009)

Stay positive.

Stay skeptical.  

Blood glucose tests, and that battery of tests they perform on folks, are often misleading.  What is in a 'normal' range for one person gives another person serious symptoms.  Western medicine is a very odd thing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Carol.  Sending good thoughts your way.  Hope it's a false alarm.  All the best.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 13, 2009)

JDenver said:


> Stay positive.
> 
> Stay skeptical.
> 
> Blood glucose tests, and that battery of tests they perform on folks, are often misleading.  What is in a 'normal' range for one person gives another person serious symptoms.  Western medicine is a very odd thing.



I'm not sure I'd suggest being skeptical of what her doctor tells her.  I've already had one lunatic family member of mine tell me that diabetes is a made-up conspiracy by the drug companies, and that I should just stop taking my meds, because it's all in my head.  Yeah, right.  That rapid weight loss and non-stop peeing day and night - all made up.  If I listened to the skeptics, I'd be about a week away from being dead now.

Western medicine works.  I suggest listening to the doctor and following his or her advice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2009)

Hang in their Carol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 14, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> <snip>
> 
> If I listened to the skeptics, I'd be about a week away from being dead now.
> 
> ...


 
Good advice in and of itself, Bill.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh! So very sorry to hear that, Carol. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Hope your tests on Monday go well.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 15, 2009)

That stinks.  Good luck, Carol, and I'll echo what Bill said:  listen to your doctor.


----------



## JDenver (Jun 15, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm not sure I'd suggest being skeptical of what her doctor tells her.



Being on top of your test results and not just taking their word is very important. I'd never recommend ignoring your doctor's advice.

I speak only from my experience, for which doctors told us many, many things based on many, many tests.  None of it matched our experience or symptoms.  

I hope that Carol's doctor listens to her, which is an important thing.

I care about Carol's health and so want her to follow what appears to be true for her.  Positive thoughts your way----


----------



## Carol (Jun 16, 2009)

The visit with the doc yesterday went well.  

I don't know the results of my tests yet.  However...after 3 days at the new dosage of thyroid meds and my first weekly dose of the Rx Vitamin D, I'm noticing a substantial improvement.   The Vitamin D in particular...5 or 10 minutes after the first dose and I was like whoa....the lights came on here  

So...for now my doc and I are being cautiously optimistic.  We'll see what the results bring, and she'll be taking another look 60 days from now regardless.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 16, 2009)

*another hug for Carol*


----------



## Tames D (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  glad to hear your having some symptom relief at least.


----------



## JDenver (Jun 17, 2009)

Woot woot----glad feeling better.......


----------



## jim777 (Jun 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The visit with the doc yesterday went well.
> 
> I don't know the results of my tests yet.  However...after 3 days at the new dosage of thyroid meds and my first weekly dose of the Rx Vitamin D, I'm noticing a substantial improvement.   The Vitamin D in particular...5 or 10 minutes after the first dose and I was like whoa....the lights came on here
> 
> So...for now my doc and I are being cautiously optimistic.  We'll see what the results bring, and she'll be taking another look 60 days from now regardless.



That vitamin D sounds like something I need! What is the strength of the pills you take, if you don't mind me asking?

My mom's family tree is riddled with diabetes, so I'm hoping that isn't in your future. I'm keeping a good thought for you


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 17, 2009)

Diabetes is absolutely a real disease, and requires a partnership with your doc to address and manage. The Doc provides the meds; you change what you feed the beast.

One of the few health disorders in which the effects of our food choices can be so easily attributed to the symptooms, and progression of the process.

Be gald of your doc, Carol. Cuz if you were my pt. ...  (hubba-hubba) 

D.


----------



## Live True (Jun 17, 2009)

Just saw this and sending many hugs your way as well. I hope that it's not diabetes, but as many have said in this and other post (including me lol) it is a serious but treatable disease.  Hope we hear good news form you soon!


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2009)

I do have (mostly) good news! 

A Vitamin D deficiency just sucks, and for me, the once-a-week capsule made the symptoms cycle like a roller coaster.  That seems to be dying down now that my levels are higher.   Thyroid issue is a challenge, but appears to be more stable than it was.

My blood sugar is still a bit of a mystery.  Doc said I have slightly elevated liver enzymes which is not enough to be a disease per se but could be enough to cause a bit of havoc with my blood sugar levels.

I'm not big in to drinking but I'm laying off any an all alcohol use for quite some time.  Doc also suggested that I consider a pre-diabetic diet and be very cautious of my portion sizes.

The end result - follow up blood glucose tests show my blood glucose is normal, A1C also normal.  I still have things to watch for (don't we all?) but I AM NOT DIABETIC!  Wooot!!


----------



## Steve (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this initially, but am very glad to hear the positive news!  I'll just add that it was very much the same sort of situation that prompted me to seriously consider what I was doing and eating and eventually led me into BJJ.

Take care!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2009)

Good news overall, then!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 27, 2009)

Carol, I think some of what my son has gone through emotionally is due to the severe Vitamin D deficiency and the once-per-week pill he was prescribed.  I understand it's hard to get those levels to budge at all, but it sure seems to make more sense to spread the dosage rather than BANG BANG once per week.

Will keep praying this all evens out for you.


----------



## Live True (Jul 28, 2009)

Carol, 
Thanks for sharing the good news and here's to hoping things even out and continue to improve!


----------



## Nomad (Jul 28, 2009)

Hypothyroidism may be the root cause of the symptoms you're describing; lack of mental focus, weight gain, and so on.  Many of my family members (father, stepmom, wife) have been taking synthroid for years, and describe the sensation of suddenly having the lights switched on in a darkened room after about a week on the medication.

The thyroid can also affect many other systems in your body including odd things like lactation and ovulation... I still credit my wife's endocrinologist with getting her pregnant 11 years ago (which is impressive since the endocrinologist was also female).  Additionally, this is a chronically under-diagnosed condition, since the standard blood test doesn't look directly at thyroid levels, but instead at the thyroid stimulating hormone levels, which can give inaccurate results.

Keep up with the thyroid replacement and the vitamin D and check blood levels again in a few months... I think you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Carol (Jul 28, 2009)

We discussed that as well.  I've been on the replacement meds for several years and have experinced some of the symptoms when it was time to have my meds adjusted.   I think what got me was that this time the symptoms didn't feel the same somehow.

I am already feeling markedly different than I was 6-8 weeks ago.

Sadly there was one catastrophe and that was my classes.  I am an A/B student but I am about to get two Fs.  I'm trying to see if I can work things out with the University.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2009)

Definitely speak with the profs. and your advisor! If nothing else you should be able to get an incomplete or withdrawal from the courses in good standing for a medical reason like this.


----------

